# Best Camera for Sub Rs 10,000



## stonecaper (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi can u tell me the Best digital Camera for Sub Rs 10,000? iS canon pOWERsHOT A590IS THE BEST??? tHNX IN ADVANCE


----------



## acewin (Mar 2, 2009)

First of all, most of the nikon canon sony in 10K can be said to be good .

I bought Nikon S210 a month back as they are coming in offer of 4GB card + tripod stand. Generally all cameras come with 1GB or 2GB card max. 
You can say its a good package.

check compareindia.in.com

Nikon S210 cost me 9.5K little less than 9.95K

canon A590 is a very good camera, it is little old so you can get in much lower price than site price, 8-8.5K is what you can get it in.


----------

